# Help identifying droppings



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Holy smokes. 

Something big. Doesn't look like any of the normal pest type droppings.


----------



## ordnancesurvey (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks - I should just emphasise - that those pics are all taken from very close up, so the specimen appears larger than it actually is.
It's only 2-3mm (1/16 - 1/8 inch) in diameter.
I've spent some time looking at google images and still can't work out what the culprit is!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I know you said it was located on a dado, but I don't see any dadoes and have no idea where it is located in your house. Maybe a NON macro picture of it showing the surroundings would help.


----------



## ordnancesurvey (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes sorry, a non-macro pic would have been a good idea - alas, I have already got rid of the faecal deposit and flushed it down the toilet!
But that white painted thing in the background, is the dado rail, it runs horizontally, roughly half way up the wall in the upstairs hallway.
So far it appears to have been a one off, as no other faecal deposits, and no evidence of any pests.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

My guess is a bat. It looks like guano, well, actually several or more pellets of bat guano. When they roost, the guano drops down into a pile and sometimes the pellets pile on top of each other. This is just a guess. Usually it's either bats or mice leaving their "business" in your home.


----------



## ordnancesurvey (Jul 15, 2017)

I found the culprit! It was a snail!
We must have brought it indoors when bringing in the recycling bins the other day!


----------



## bestpestboston (Aug 3, 2017)

A snail?? Wow, would not have guessed that.


----------

